# How much weight can a horse carry? Meaning Me?



## Rashashea

I worry I weight to much to ride a horse, I weigh 220 pounds and honestly feel bad for making the poor thing carry me. I am tring to lose weight. Anyone have any opinions?
Rasha


----------



## PaintHorseMares

The standard most riding places use is 20% of the horse's weight, but many breeds can go much higher.


----------



## Skyhuntress

its really going to depend on a lot of things. first of all, how you carry your weight. Just because you are overweight doesn't mean that you are necessarily an unbalanced rider. obviously though, if you are bouncing and flopping all over the place, it'll bother the horse more than a 150lbs rider bouncing and flopping.
the other thing to look at is the horse himself. does he have good bone or is he fine? is he sturdier? shorter backs tend to have higher carrying abilities.
finally, what exactly are you doing with the horse? 90% of horses could probably carry 250lbs on their back for an hour without much problem at all. different story all together if you're an endurance rider and riding 6-7 hours over rough terrain

I also struggle with my weight quite a bit. I picked a horse that I KNOW can carry me without difficulty and work from there. Riding is a good form of exercise for the rider as well, so don't give it up


----------



## charliBum

oh i have the same problem! I am always feeling sorry for charli having to jump things with all of me on his back


----------



## Rashashea

Thank you for the responses, I plan to lose some weight before we get into the full riding season.
Rasha


----------



## Walkamile

Rasha, I know how you feel. I tend to be a bit on the curvey side  and though I fall into the catagory that my mare can carry, I feel that now that she's 20 I should "lighten the load" for her.

Bought a new saddle that was fitted for her and is only 22 lbs, but now the only thing left to "lighten up" is ME! :-(


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

i weigh 230ish and i ride a 1050 lbs tb. am i too big?


----------

